# * Bbq Wars *



## quicksilver (May 18, 2008)

*     I just looked at the tv schedule. Today @ 3 pm EDT, *
*BBQ wars on the TRAVEL CHANNEL. I'll watch - I'm no pro. *
*I hope they make the distinction between grilling and BBQing though. I get disappointed being invited to one and find it's the other.*


----------



## love2"Q" (May 18, 2008)

its probably the same show that they have shown 
dozens of times ..
its more of a look at how bbq is different 
in each region .. interesting all the same ..


----------

